
Git 2.8 has been released - WillAbides
https://github.com/blog/2131-git-2-8-has-been-released
======
WillAbides
I've needed user.useconfigonly for years. I constantly forget to change email
when I start working on projects in different contexts.

~~~
da-x
Thanks!

------
andrewstuart
I'd love it if you could specify which PEM file to use on the command line. Is
this included?

